
Turing Drawings - nemo1618
http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-Drawings/
======
polemic
This is amazing. My favourites seem to always have only 2 states.

"sunset and nightfall":

[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#2,15,0,3,1,1,1,3,1,10...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#2,15,0,3,1,1,1,3,1,10,1,0,14,2,0,3,1,1,2,3,1,11,0,1,5,1,0,9,2,1,3,0,1,10,2,0,1,1,1,5,3,1,2,1,1,4,2,1,11,1,1,14,0,0,8,3,0,12,3,1,10,3,0,3,2,1,9,0,0,9,0,1,14,3,1,1,3,1,8,2,1,9,2,0,9,0,0,8,1,0,8,1)

"shoreline EQ"

[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#2,22,1,6,2,0,6,0,0,21...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#2,22,1,6,2,0,6,0,0,21,1,1,1,3,0,10,3,0,13,3,0,13,1,0,14,2,0,6,1,1,11,0,0,4,0,1,12,3,0,4,0,0,7,1,0,7,2,0,2,1,0,4,3,1,19,1,0,7,1,1,5,0,0,15,0,0,7,2,1,6,1,1,8,0,1,7,0,0,6,1,0,19,3,0,10,2,0,6,0,1,14,1,1,13,1,1,15,0,0,8,1,0,2,0,1,16,3,1,3,1,0,9,0,1,15,0,0,11,2,0,13,3,0,13,3,0,17,0,1,14,2,1,5,2)

~~~
niemand
Well, if the machine has only two states, it has only a single bit of internal
memory. This means (almost) all information is in the picture.

Brain dump:

A one-state TM has no hidden state -- this means that it has no way to look at
the surroundings (only the current field), which makes them rather boring.
(All you'll get is lines or planes of one color, they cannot sensibly navigate
the second dimension.)

Two-state TMs are 'clever' enough to change the color after moving, which
means they can draw corners and thereby use the whole 2d plane. They still
have to put all information into the picture, meaning you get to see all the
gory details of information flow. You don't have the transition table, but you
can read most of it off the image. You'll see all paths or areas in which
movement in a single direction can happen without changing the color.
Everything else has to be left in the picture, which means it will constantly
overwrite stuff. This, in turn, means that it'll likely use groups of colors
for one purpose.

Example: [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#2,8,0,3,2,1,7,3,0,7,0...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#2,8,0,3,2,1,7,3,0,7,0,0,6,1,1,6,3,0,3,0,0,1,3,0,3,0,1,6,3,1,3,2,1,1,2,1,3,1,0,6,2,0,5,2,1,6,1,1,5,3)

The start is boring: red - turn green & go up, green - turn black & go down,
black - turn pink & move right (so far this could be done by a 1-state TM.)
Pink does some state changes and introduces cyan, shortly after you'll see it
'sewing' to the left, leaving a thick structured line across the image, which
is then expanded into a yellow-green covering of the whole black area (see how
black/pink move right and cyan/yellow give turning directions and create
yellow/green?) and then... ah, well just look at it.

Three-state TMs can hide quite a lot of information. As an example, the extra
state can be used as a movement state, allowing non-destructive movement in
one direction. (On jump mark (say, white), change to state #3 and keep going
until you hit the next jump mark.) It can also be used to non-destructively
look in one direction (e.g. for testing what color the left neighbor has).
Combinations thereof can do pretty crazy stuff.

Adding more states basically just allows 'compressing' the picture more, which
makes it more likely that you'll only see noise - especially if the TMs are
randomly generated.

------
lopatin
Fascinating. My favorite is "Rapids"

[http://www.wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,6,2,2,3,2,4,0,0...](http://www.wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,6,2,2,3,2,4,0,0,1,0,2,1,2,1,1,0,1,2,3,2,3,0,2,1,0,2,5,3,2,5,2,2,4,1,1,5,0,2,4,3,0,4,0,0,1,1,2,1,3,2,1,0,2,2,0)

~~~
ics
Another rainy/scratchy one:

[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,1,2,2,0,1,0,3,1,0...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,1,2,2,0,1,0,3,1,0,2,1,1,2,2,1,2,1,2,0,1,3,1,2,1,3,1,0,3,2,1,1,2,0,0,1,0)

~~~
porges
Rain on a window:

[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,0,1,1,1,1,3,2,2,2...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,0,1,1,1,1,3,2,2,2,0,1,1,2,2,1,3,1,2,1,1,1,1,2,1,1,2,0,3,1,2,0,1,1,0,2,2)

------
imethan
I found a glider! [http://www.wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,2,1,3,2,2,3...](http://www.wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,2,1,3,2,2,3,2,1,2,2,2,2,1,0,0,1,1,3,2,0,3,2,3,3,2,3,2,1,2,1,2,2,0,2,1)

The glider appears after a few seconds of high speed.

Very nice implementation!

~~~
beobab
I got some bubbles wandering up the screen quite slowly:
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,1,2,2,0,1,3,2,1,2...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,1,2,2,0,1,3,2,1,2,3,2,1,1,1,2,2,2,0,0,2,3,3,1,0,2,2,1,1,1,1,1,1,3,3,2,0)

Not exactly a glider, but it looks like this does at the start, but
reversed...sort of... (maybe)

------
nviennot
This one really surprised me: [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,13,0,4,3,2,1,1,2,1,...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,13,0,4,3,2,1,1,2,1,3,2,9,3,2,4,3,2,9,1,2,9,3,2,7,1,2,9,0,2,6,3,1,11,2,1,12,0,0,7,3,0,10,1,1,7,3,0,12,3,1,11,1,0,2,1,0,2,3,0,9,1,1,6,0,1,10,3,0,2,1,0,2,0,1,9,2,1,8,3,2,2,2,1,3,0,2,2,2,2,1,3,2,7,2,2,5,2,1,11,1,2,8,0,2,10,2,0,10,0,2,5,3,1,12,1,0,5,2)

~~~
trafficlight
The three distinct stages are fascinating. The third stage is like white caps
on the ocean viewed from an airplane.

------
taliesinb
Wolframite here: these would make a good summer school project for our summer
school (plug: the 2013 one is coming up, apply at
<https://www.wolframscience.com/summerschool/> if you're interested in this
kind of stuff and want to do a 3-week project).

In fact I studied the space-filling behavior of precisely these 2D Turing
machines in 2009. For low numbers of states and colors you can enumerate them
exhaustively and calculate the distribution of space-filling efficiency (log-
normal, if anyone is interested).

The full spectrum of behavior is quite fascinating to catalog. All these kinds
of simple computational system have a character and 'zaniness' all their own.

Putting on a more scientific hat, it might be interesting to look at block-
entropy measures and find interesting rulesets that way.

P.S. To the author: this is a great implementation! Really nice to play with.
Check out
[http://reference.wolfram.com/mathematica/ref/TuringMachine.h...](http://reference.wolfram.com/mathematica/ref/TuringMachine.html)
for the one built into the Wolfram Language.

------
Strilanc
This one takes a bit to get going, but then it does a gigantic phase
transition into something like wind (play on max speed):

[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,0,2,1,1,1,1,2,2,3...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,0,2,1,1,1,1,2,2,3,2,1,0,3,1,3,1,1,0,2,1,0,3,2,3,3,2,1,3,2,1,0,1,0,0,1,2)

This one starts with a great wave effect:

[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,1,0,0,1,2,1,1,0...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,1,0,0,1,2,1,1,0,1,1,0,1,2,1,1,1,3,3,1,3,0,1,2,0,2,3,3,1,1,1,2,1,0,2,1)

------
vjeux
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,1,1,2,1,1,1,1,3...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,1,1,2,1,1,1,1,3,1,2,3,2,1,3,1,2,2,0,2,2,1,1,2,1,2,3,0,1,0,2,2,2,1,1,1)

~~~
lifthrasiir
This is actually very good compared to other findings; the pattern starts to
disappear and then regenerates itself in different ways. Accompanying
horizontal lines look like an ocean.

------
Cyranix
Wow, I finally got a neat one via random. 4 states, 13 symbols, yields an
interesting illusion of depth as "blocks" start moving towards and away from
the viewer. Recommended two notches down from default speed, three down if
you're patient.

[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,13,3,1,0,0,5,1,2,1,...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,13,3,1,0,0,5,1,2,1,2,1,1,2,1,7,0,3,1,1,2,8,0,2,1,3,2,2,3,2,10,0,2,8,3,3,8,2,1,11,2,2,8,3,3,6,2,2,6,1,2,3,0,1,6,1,1,9,2,2,12,1,2,4,2,3,5,2,2,2,2,3,3,0,3,2,0,0,10,1,0,2,3,2,2,1,3,2,1,2,12,0,0,3,0,3,6,3,2,10,3,2,3,0,2,2,0,2,7,3,3,5,3,2,2,3,2,10,2,3,3,0,2,1,0,1,8,2,2,6,1,3,9,0,1,11,3,1,6,1,1,2,1,2,6,3,0,2,1,3,5,0,0,10,1,1,4,0)

------
lifthrasiir
My take: Mondrian scrolls. [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,3,2,1,1,0,1,2,1,1,1...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,3,2,1,1,0,1,2,1,1,1,1,1,1,0,2,0,2,2,2,1,2,2,2,1,1,1,1,0)

I really appreciate this art of randomness, and in particular the fact that it
is theoretically equivalent to any computing machine (given much, much more
memory and states).

------
comex
Fractal: [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,2,1,3,1,3,1,2,3...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,2,1,3,1,3,1,2,3,2,2,1,1,1,2,2,1,0,3,1,3,0,1,0,0,2,1,2,1,3,3,2,3,1,1,3)

------
zeckalpha
This is great, but can't you only show me drawings which halt? I sit there
waiting and I don't know if they'll stop...

~~~
croikle
The world is finite, so every drawing eventually loops.

However, the state space is something like k * 2^18 * n^(2^18), where k is the
number of states and n the number of symbols. For the default (4, 3) this is
3.125 * 10^125080, so you could be waiting for a while :)

~~~
yakiv
Would every drawing have to loop? Pi doesn't. I personally don't actually know
if there's something about this specifically that would force every drawing to
loop, though.

------
indrax
Blowing sand : [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,2,3,3,1,3,1,2,3...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,2,3,3,1,3,1,2,3,3,2,1,1,2,2,1,1,1,2,1,0,0,1,0,3,2,3,2,2,2,3,1,0,0,1,3)

Wind Tunnel: [http://www.wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,1,3,2,1,3,3...](http://www.wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,1,3,2,1,3,3,1,1,1,2,0,2,1,1,1,2,0,0,2,0,1,1,0,1,2,1,2,2,3,0,1,1,1,2,2)

I think this becomes strangely stable: [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,4,3,3,2,0,2,3,2,3,0...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,4,3,3,2,0,2,3,2,3,0,1,3,1,0,3,0,3,3,2,1,2,2,1,1,0,0,2,3,2,2,1,0,3,2,0,1,2,0,1,2,0,2,3,1,1,1,0,3,0)

Wavy lines: [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,1,1,1,2,0,2,1,3...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,1,1,1,2,0,2,1,3,0,1,3,0,1,1,0,2,1,0,2,3,1,1,2,3,2,3,1,1,0,2,2,3,1,1,0)

Mountain: [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,2,3,2,1,2,0,2,0...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,2,3,2,1,2,0,2,0,3,2,0,1,2,2,2,1,0,3,2,0,3,1,2,3,2,2,1,2,1,3,2,3,1,1,3)

Crystal: [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,1,2,2,2,1,0,3,1,1...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,1,2,2,2,1,0,3,1,1,0,2,0,3,2,0,1,2,2,3,1,1,3,1,0,1,2,1,1,1,0,1,1,0,0,2,3)

~~~
indrax
Falling Hair: [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#9,4,5,3,0,1,1,2,4,3,0...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#9,4,5,3,0,1,1,2,4,3,0,3,3,1,5,3,2,5,1,0,3,2,3,8,3,0,4,1,0,6,3,3,5,3,0,8,2,1,6,2,0,7,3,3,6,2,0,8,3,0,0,3,1,6,3,1,7,1,3,6,3,0,1,2,2,4,2,2,5,3,2,0,1,0,6,3,0,7,3,1,2,3,3,4,3,0,0,1,3,6,3,0,1,2,2,4,3,0,3,1,0,0,1,2,4,1,0,2,3,0)

------
mikeash
These are called Turmites: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turmite>

Nice implementation of it.

------
z0r
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#2,7,1,4,3,1,4,0,1,3,1...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#2,7,1,4,3,1,4,0,1,3,1,1,2,1,1,2,0,1,1,3,1,4,1,1,1,0,1,6,0,0,6,3,1,3,0,1,5,1,0,3,0,1,1,1)

[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#2,7,1,2,2,0,6,1,0,1,1...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#2,7,1,2,2,0,6,1,0,1,1,0,4,2,0,4,1,1,2,1,0,2,2,1,1,3,1,1,0,0,4,3,0,2,2,1,5,2,1,4,0,0,6,0)

[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#2,23,1,6,0,0,7,3,1,12...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#2,23,1,6,0,0,7,3,1,12,3,0,20,3,1,12,1,1,19,0,1,13,0,0,20,2,0,11,1,0,10,3,1,19,0,1,7,1,0,2,2,0,10,2,0,6,0,1,5,2,1,16,1,1,22,3,1,6,2,1,12,3,0,11,2,1,7,3,1,16,2,1,2,3,0,4,3,1,10,0,1,1,1,0,21,2,1,7,3,1,19,1,0,22,3,0,15,1,1,13,1,0,16,3,1,13,2,1,18,2,0,12,2,0,15,3,0,8,2,1,7,0,1,20,3,0,17,3,1,19,1,1,3,1,1,15,3,1,9,1)

[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#2,23,1,10,2,0,6,1,0,1...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#2,23,1,10,2,0,6,1,0,1,1,0,21,3,1,10,2,1,2,0,1,3,3,0,2,1,1,7,0,0,5,3,1,22,3,0,19,1,1,15,1,1,7,3,0,21,1,1,19,0,0,12,1,1,10,2,0,5,2,1,6,2,0,18,1,0,2,1,1,2,2,0,17,1,1,5,2,1,21,2,0,1,2,0,20,0,0,13,3,0,1,1,1,18,3,0,9,2,1,4,1,0,11,1,1,15,3,1,1,0,0,22,3,0,13,2,1,10,0,1,13,1,1,19,2,0,22,3,0,9,0,0,17,3,1,16,0,0,18,1)

[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#5,3,0,1,1,3,1,1,3,1,0...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#5,3,0,1,1,3,1,1,3,1,0,4,2,2,2,1,2,1,2,0,2,2,0,1,2,2,3,1,0,4,2,0,1,1,3,4,1,0,4,1,0,4,1,3,2,2,2)

[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#5,3,3,1,2,0,2,1,4,2,3...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#5,3,3,1,2,0,2,1,4,2,3,2,2,1,2,1,3,2,2,2,2,2,2,2,2,3,4,1,0,4,1,0,2,1,1,2,1,1,4,2,1,3,2,1,2,1,3)

Some of the more striking machines I found tonight. I spent a lot of time
generating 2/23 machines, they tended to produce colorful and sometimes
intricate "introductions", but most often ended in static.

------
cookingrobot
Love how long this takes to evolve. Nice to watch fast or slow.
[http://www.wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,0,2,0,3,2,0,2...](http://www.wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,0,2,0,3,2,0,2,1,2,3,1,2,3,2,1,2,1,1,1,2,1,3,2,2,2,2,0,2,2,2,1,1,2,1,2,0)

~~~
porges
The steady state at the end on a very slow setting is awesome.

------
pubby
I found one that looks like the ocean. (Try on max speed!)

[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,2,1,1,1,2,0,1,2...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,2,1,1,1,2,0,1,2,2,2,2,1,1,0,0,2,3,1,2,2,2,2,2,1,2,2,1,1,2,3,1,3,2,2,3)

This one's building something in the middle:

[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,2,2,3,1,3,3,2,1...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,2,2,3,1,3,3,2,1,3,2,1,3,1,3,0,2,3,2,2,2,2,2,2,0,1,0,3,2,2,0,1,2,2,1,2)

A very clear fractal with triangles:

[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,0,1,1,0,1,3,3,1,2...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,0,1,1,0,1,3,3,1,2,3,2,2,3,1,2,2,2,1,0,1,0,1,1,0,0,2,3,1,1,0,1,2,0,2,1,0)

------
Xcelerate
This one has a kind of parallax effect going on:

[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,1,2,3,1,1,0,0,1,1...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,1,2,3,1,1,0,0,1,1,3,1,3,0,1,0,3,2,0,2,2,3,1,1,1,1,2,1,0,2,1,1,2,3,2,1,0)

You'll want to watch it about four notches down from "fastest".

This is a _really_ cool project! It has a kind of AI feel to it. The website
needs a way for users to vote on others' creations, and then they can be
selectively "mutated" and evolved to produce really cool ones. The best ones
will survive through upvotes. Who knows what you'd end up with?

~~~
bluehex
Cool, I pressed random a few times from yours and got this.
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,2,3,2,1,2,0,1,2...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,2,3,2,1,2,0,1,2,3,1,3,2,1,3,2,2,0,0,2,1,3,1,3,2,2,0,2,1,1,3,2,1,2,1,2)
I'm falling!!!

------
rdw
Fantastic. It's amazing how attached I become to the good ones, it's like I've
discovered a precious truth.

So here's some driving rain: [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,1,2,2,0,2,0,3,1,2...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,1,2,2,0,2,0,3,1,2,3,2,2,2,1,3,0,2,0,1,1,0,0,2,0,3,1,1,0,2,2,1,1,0,3,1,0)

------
cscheid
The sky above the port was the color of television, tuned to a dead channel.

[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,0,1,2,3,2,3,3,1,3...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,0,1,2,3,2,3,3,1,3,1,2,0,2,1,1,3,2,3,0,2,3,1,1,1,1,2,0,0,1,1,2,1,2,3,1,2)

------
lelandbatey
I quite like this one, it's as though the environment deteriorates. Don't
watch it to fast:

[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,0,1,1,0,2,1,0,2,1...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,0,1,1,0,2,1,0,2,1,0,1,2,1,2,3,0,2,3,1,2,0,3,1,1,2,1,2,1,1,0,2,2,3,1,1,2)

At one point, right before it goes over the "entropy cliff" it creates what
looks like a lot of Sierpinski triangles:

[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,1,0,1,2,3,2,2,2...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,1,0,1,2,3,2,2,2,2,1,1,3,2,1,0,2,0,0,2,0,1,1,1,2,2,3,2,2,3,2,1,1,2,2,1)

I found it quite interesting that one as complex as this could stabilize:

[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,0,1,3,1,1,2,0,2,3...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,0,1,3,1,1,2,0,2,3,2,1,1,1,1,2,2,2,1,0,2,3,0,2,3,0,2,2,0,2,0,1,1,1,0,2,1)

This seems to end up like a frozen lightning bolt:
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,5,3,3,3,2,4,0,2,2,3...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,5,3,3,3,2,4,0,2,2,3,2,2,0,3,4,3,2,2,2,1,3,1,1,4,1,2,2,1,1,4,2,2,4,3,3,3,3,1,2,1,3,1,0,3,4,2,0,3,0,0,2,2,2,2,0,3,1,3,2,1,3)

This creates a pattern almost like hair in the wind:
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,5,2,3,0,2,4,3,0,3,1...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,5,2,3,0,2,4,3,0,3,1,2,1,3,2,4,0,2,3,3,1,3,2,1,1,3,3,4,3,0,3,3,2,1,3,1,1,3,2,4,3,2,2,2,3,3,1,2,4,2,1,2,3,0,1,3,3,3,0,3,4,0)

Seems as though it's many cats standing on each others heads:
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,5,0,3,1,0,3,1,2,1,0...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,5,0,3,1,0,3,1,2,1,0,2,1,2,2,4,3,2,2,1,0,4,1,3,2,3,2,4,2,3,1,0,3,1,3,0,4,3,1,1,2,3,4,3,2,3,0,2,2,2,0,3,1,2,4,1,2,3,2,0,2,0)

Like waves on a beach: [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,5,3,4,2,1,2,2,0,4,0...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,5,3,4,2,1,2,2,0,4,0,2,4,2,2,1,2,0,1,0,3,1,3,0,4,0,0,4,3,1,3,1,0,3,3,0,2,0,1,2,0,3,4,2,3,3,3,3,2,0,3,2,3,1,2,1,2,3,0,3,4,1)

Some otherworldly data wind: [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,5,0,3,3,3,3,1,0,3,2...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,5,0,3,3,3,3,1,0,3,2,2,2,2,2,4,1,3,1,2,1,3,3,1,1,2,0,3,0,2,3,0,0,2,2,0,3,1,3,3,3,3,4,3,2,2,1,0,1,1,3,4,3,0,3,1,2,4,1,1,3,2)

Eventually, all clouds fade away: [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,4,1,1,1,1,2,1,2,3,3...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,4,1,1,1,1,2,1,2,3,3,2,1,0,3,2,3,1,3,3,3,1,3,2,3,1,0,1,0,0,1,0,1,3,0,2,2,1,0,2,2,2,1,1,1,3,1,3,1,0)

In and out of phase: [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,4,2,2,0,3,1,2,3,1,0...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,4,2,2,0,3,1,2,3,1,0,1,1,0,3,2,3,3,2,3,1,1,0,0,3,3,1,3,2,0,2,1,1,1,0,1,1,2,0,3,1,0,2,0,2,2,2,2,3,0)

Like sand dunes moving: [http://www.wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,1,1,3,3,1,0,2...](http://www.wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,1,1,3,3,1,0,2,2,3,0,1,3,2,1,3,0,2,3,2,1,2,0,2,0,2,2,0,1,2,1,3,1,3,1,2,2)

Saws on parade: [http://www.wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,0,2,0,2,2,3,1...](http://www.wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,0,2,0,2,2,3,1,1,0,2,1,2,1,1,2,2,1,0,1,2,3,1,2,0,2,1,1,0,1,2,0,1,2,2,2,2)

Scooty lightning: [http://www.wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,2,0,3,2,2,3...](http://www.wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,2,0,3,2,2,3,2,1,0,2,1,0,1,1,2,1,1,2,2,1,2,1,2,2,2,0,3,2,2,0,1,2,3,1,0)

~~~
JimJames
I got something like the Sierpinski triangles too :
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#2,24,1,6,1,0,17,1,1,1...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#2,24,1,6,1,0,17,1,1,19,1,0,9,1,1,5,0,0,4,2,1,23,2,1,19,2,0,4,0,1,11,0,1,23,0,0,8,2,1,20,2,1,22,3,0,21,1,0,10,2,0,1,1,0,8,2,1,16,3,1,16,0,1,10,2,0,18,3,1,4,2,0,3,1,0,16,2,0,4,2,0,2,3,1,7,2,1,22,1,0,4,2,0,5,0,0,11,1,1,7,0,0,8,0,1,1,0,0,22,1,0,10,2,1,15,3,1,3,0,0,23,0,1,8,0,0,11,3,0,17,1,1,16,1,0,13,2,0,7,1,0,7,0,1,1,1)

even closer : [http://www.wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#2,23,1,2,2,0,19,3...](http://www.wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#2,23,1,2,2,0,19,3,0,18,2,1,19,1,0,14,3,0,10,0,1,5,1,0,2,3,0,14,0,0,3,0,0,3,1,1,21,1,1,22,0,0,4,2,0,20,3,0,17,2,0,7,0,1,16,1,1,16,0,1,9,0,1,21,0,1,3,3,0,17,1,1,5,1,1,3,1,0,1,0,0,17,0,0,19,0,1,8,0,1,4,0,1,19,3,0,6,0,1,12,2,1,9,0,1,9,1,0,10,1,0,6,3,1,6,1,1,4,0,1,14,0,0,8,2,0,21,3,1,21,1,0,8,3,1,12,2,1,8,2)

~~~
to3m
Here are some stable ones: [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,0,1,3,0,2,1,3,1,2...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,0,1,3,0,2,1,3,1,2,1,2,3,3,1,1,3,1,1,1,2,2,2,1,3,0,2,1,3,1,3,0,2,2,3,1,1)

Bonus animated brass rubbing: [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,1,1,2,2,1,1,3,1,0...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,1,1,2,2,1,1,3,1,0,0,2,1,1,1,2,3,2,2,0,1,2,0,1,3,0,1,0,3,2,2,1,2,0,3,2,3)

------
daeken
I used a (very distant, now) variant on Langton's ant to do some "Turing
drawings" of my own over the years:
<http://demoseen.com/langton/#.FP$!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!~>

The command set is detailed at the bottom of the page -- feel free to make
your own and share them. They can be a whole lot of fun.

Edit: A few more examples: <http://demoseen.com/langton/#.FP$!~7>
<http://demoseen.com/langton/#+.7> <http://demoseen.com/langton/#T+.gt>

------
LoganCale
Darkness, Rising [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,2,3,1,2,1,0,2,3...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,2,3,1,2,1,0,2,3,0,2,3,3,2,3,2,1,2,1,2,1,2,1,0,0,1,1,1,2,2,3,1,2,1,1,0)

~~~
LoganCale
And its counterpart, Metropolis, Rising: [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,2,0,0,1,2,1,1,3...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,2,0,0,1,2,1,1,3,2,2,2,3,1,1,2,1,2,3,2,0,0,1,3,2,2,0,1,1,2,0,1,3,0,1,2)

Really cool how it just keeps on going, with the shadows of more towers
appearing to stretch out from the city centers, and the lights of cars driving
down the left and right sides. I've had it running at high speed for quite a
while now and buildings keep rising up occasionally.

------
tlarkworthy
Crazy [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,1,0,3,1,3,2,2,2...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,1,0,3,1,3,2,2,2,1,2,3,2,2,3,1,1,3,3,1,2,3,2,1,3,2,3,0,1,0,0,1,0,1,1,3)

------
carbocation
Seizure Robots ( _BEWARE_ : rapidly alternating / painful):
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,1,1,1,1,2,1,1,3...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,1,1,1,1,2,1,1,3,0,2,3,0,2,1,1,2,2,0,1,1,1,2,2,2,2,2,0,2,2,2,1,2,2,1,3)

Ice 9: [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#5,4,3,3,3,3,2,2,1,2,0...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#5,4,3,3,3,3,2,2,1,2,0,3,1,0,0,1,2,1,1,1,4,3,2,0,3,2,4,3,0,2,2,3,0,3,0,0,3,1,4,2,2,2,2,3,0,1,2,1,1,1,4,2,0,0,2,2,4,2,2,3,2,1)

------
nemo1618
Here are some cool ones I found:

Traveling pyramid: [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,2,0,1,1,2,2,1,3...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,2,0,1,1,2,2,1,3,1,2,2,3,2,1,2,1,1,3,1,0,2,2,0,3,2,2,1,2,3,0,1,0,3,2,0)

Coral-like tendrils (turn up the speed a bit): [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,1,2,1,3,1,2,2,1,1...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,1,2,1,3,1,2,2,1,1,3,1,2,0,2,1,2,2,3,2,2,2,0,2,0,1,1,2,2,1,0,3,2,0,1,2,1)

------
pepijndevos
This is the best one I found so far. Most of them either freeze, run in a loop
or turn to noise. This one turns into chaos, but maintains structure.
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,2,3,0,1,1,2,2,2...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,2,3,0,1,1,2,2,2,0,2,0,3,2,2,3,1,2,1,1,0,1,2,3,3,2,2,0,1,0,2,2,1,1,1,1)

It's like a wave moving to the bottom left. It has been doing the same thing
for a while now, but I have not yet found any repetitions.

------
roryokane
A tilted cityscape, temporarily: [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,8,1,4,0,0,3,2,2,7,1...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,8,1,4,0,0,3,2,2,7,1,0,4,0,0,4,0,0,5,0,1,5,2,1,2,2,0,6,3,2,5,0,1,2,3,2,4,3,1,6,3,1,2,0,1,1,1,2,7,1,0,2,1,0,5,2,2,5,2,0,3,2,0,3,1,0,2,2,0,7,2,1,4,1)

City across the lake at night: [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#10,2,1,1,0,2,1,2,2,1,...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#10,2,1,1,0,2,1,2,2,1,2,6,1,2,0,1,3,7,1,2,3,1,3,2,1,2,4,1,3,5,1,1,9,1,2,6,1,0,9,1,1,8,1,3,8,1,2,5,1,0,2,1,1,1,1,1,7,1,1,2,1,2)

Draws solid black everywhere, waits, then draws something:
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,20,0,1,2,0,6,3,1,17...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,20,0,1,2,0,6,3,1,17,1,0,10,1,1,18,2,2,14,2,0,18,3,1,8,0,0,10,2,0,1,2,0,12,1,1,1,2,1,7,1,0,14,1,2,17,1,0,7,1,0,15,0,0,14,2,0,6,2,2,9,0,2,13,0,0,7,0,1,8,2,0,4,0,2,8,0,2,4,1,2,16,2,0,6,3,0,10,3,0,11,3,1,2,1,2,9,0,2,7,1,2,14,0,0,9,2,0,15,0,2,11,1,2,7,1,1,7,3,2,16,3,1,1,3,2,7,2,2,9,0,0,5,2,0,1,1,0,12,0,1,15,0,1,4,2,0,4,0,2,18,3,1,14,1,2,11,0,0,6,3,2,16,0,0,11,3,0,19,1,2,13,1,2,10,1,1,7,0,1,11,2)

------
H3g3m0n
Some of these could be quite useful for graphics algorithms. For example:
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,1,1,2,1,2,1,0,2,3...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,1,1,2,1,2,1,0,2,3,0,2,2,1,2,2,2,1,2,1,2,3,3,2,3,3,2,2,2,1,3,0,2,1,1,1,1)

Is a pretty amazing simulation of fire with wind (although rotated 90°).

And that 'Glider' one from the other post could work as water on a car wind
shield while driving.

------
ggchappell
Lovely.

My findings:

Here is one with a curious counter-clockwise rotation phenomenon:

[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#6,5,5,2,0,2,1,0,4,4,2...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#6,5,5,2,0,2,1,0,4,4,2,3,4,1,0,3,2,3,3,0,0,1,2,3,1,0,5,2,2,0,4,0,4,4,3,5,2,3,1,4,0,5,2,0,4,3,2,4,1,2,4,1,1,3,3,0,4,2,0,5,1,2,0,4,1,3,3,1,0,1,3,5,3,0,3,1,2,1,4,3,0,1,3,1,1,3,0,4,0,4,3,0)

And a few that take a long time to stabilize and do some interesting things in
the meantime:

[http://www.wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,5,2,4,1,1,1,3,1...](http://www.wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,5,2,4,1,1,1,3,1,1,1,1,3,0,0,3,3,0,1,2,2,2,1,0,4,3,0,1,2,2,1,0,1,4,3,1,3,3,0,4,1,0,4,3,1,2,1)

[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,0,2,2,1,2,1,3,2,0...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,0,2,2,1,2,1,3,2,0,3,1,2,3,1,1,0,1,2,0,1,1,1,2,0,3,1,3,3,2,0,1,1,3,3,1,3)

[http://www.wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,6,1,3,3,2,1,0,0...](http://www.wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,6,1,3,3,2,1,0,0,2,1,0,5,2,2,4,0,1,3,2,0,3,1,1,5,1,2,5,0,1,4,2,2,4,3,0,4,1,2,1,0,0,5,2,0,1,2,0,2,1,2,1,0,1,4,3)

~~~
ggchappell
Another with rotation:

[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,4,0,2,0,1,2,3,1,3,3...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,4,0,2,0,1,2,3,1,3,3,0,1,2,2,3,1,0,3,0,2,1,3,0,2,2,3,3,0,1,2,3,0,2,2,3,3,1,3,3,3,2,1,0,2,1,0,1,2,0)

And another:

[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#2,20,1,10,0,0,10,0,0,...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#2,20,1,10,0,0,10,0,0,1,3,1,19,1,0,1,2,1,19,0,1,12,3,0,13,3,0,13,1,0,18,1,1,11,0,0,13,1,0,10,2,0,11,0,0,8,2,1,17,2,0,18,2,0,2,3,0,9,3,0,9,1,1,19,3,1,11,2,1,6,3,0,19,0,0,18,0,0,13,0,0,19,3,0,16,3,0,5,2,0,19,3,1,18,2,0,17,2,0,9,2,0,5,1,1,11,1,1,5,3,1,2,3,0,11,0,1,17,0,1,13,2)

I wonder if there is a simple explanation for this phenomenon.

And just for fun:

[http://www.wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,6,1,2,2,2,1,0,0...](http://www.wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,6,1,2,2,2,1,0,0,2,1,1,2,2,0,1,3,2,2,0,1,3,0,0,2,3,2,4,0,0,2,0,0,3,3,1,5,1,2,2,3,2,1,2,1,5,1,2,3,0,1,2,3,0,1,1)

[http://www.wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#8,3,2,2,1,5,2,1,0...](http://www.wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#8,3,2,2,1,5,2,1,0,1,1,1,2,0,2,2,1,3,2,1,2,2,1,4,2,1,3,2,2,2,1,0,7,2,3,5,2,0,3,2,3,4,1,0,7,1,3,7,1,0,3,1,3,4,2,0,3,2,2,5,1,1,0,2,1,3,2,3,4,2,2,6,2,3)

[http://www.wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,6,1,3,0,0,3,3,2...](http://www.wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,6,1,3,0,0,3,3,2,1,2,2,1,3,1,4,2,0,5,3,1,4,0,1,1,1,0,4,2,1,1,0,1,3,2,0,3,3,1,1,1,2,3,3,1,1,2,0,1,1,2,5,1,2,4,0)

[http://www.wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,7,2,3,2,1,1,3,0...](http://www.wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,7,2,3,2,1,1,3,0,4,1,1,6,1,1,2,3,1,4,1,2,3,3,2,2,0,0,1,3,0,3,1,0,3,3,0,2,1,1,3,0,0,6,2,0,6,2,0,6,3,2,6,3,0,6,3,2,3,2,0,2,3,1,5,2)

That last one will surprise you.

More ...

[http://www.wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,7,2,6,3,2,3,3,1...](http://www.wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,7,2,6,3,2,3,3,1,5,0,0,1,1,2,3,1,2,6,2,0,2,0,2,1,1,1,5,0,0,5,1,1,2,2,2,4,1,1,3,3,2,2,2,1,5,2,2,4,2,2,4,1,2,5,3,0,5,0,0,5,3,1,4,0)

Wait for it:

[http://www.wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,6,0,1,0,1,3,2,2...](http://www.wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,6,0,1,0,1,3,2,2,4,2,0,5,2,0,4,0,0,4,2,0,3,1,1,5,0,2,3,1,0,2,1,1,1,2,1,3,2,0,2,1,0,5,3,1,1,2,1,5,2,2,4,0,2,5,1)

[http://www.wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,6,2,5,2,1,5,1,2...](http://www.wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,6,2,5,2,1,5,1,2,3,1,2,5,0,1,2,1,0,3,1,1,1,2,2,2,3,0,4,1,2,5,2,0,3,2,0,4,0,2,3,0,2,4,3,1,4,1,1,4,3,1,4,0,1,4,2)

------
TeMPOraL
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,2,0,2,2,0,0,2,1...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,2,0,2,2,0,0,2,1,2,2,0,3,1,2,3,2,0,2,1,3,1,2,2,0,1,2,0,1,0,0,2,2,0,1,1)
reminds me of cellular automata and Rule 30 -
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rule_30>.

------
tanvach
This one is lovely. Water falls from Sierpinski triangles. It's still running,
will be interesting to see if this pattern is stable

[http://www.wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,4,2,1,0,2,2,2,0...](http://www.wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,4,2,1,0,2,2,2,0,3,0,1,3,1,2,1,1,1,1,2,0,2,2,2,1,2,2,3,0,1,2,0,2,3,0,1,2,1)

------
graue
This is great. Here's a bug report:

If your browser window is narrow, the "Fork Me on GitHub" link overlaps the
"Pause" button. (But the overlapping part of the GitHub image is transparent,
so it's not immediately obvious why "Pause" doesn't work.)

The page content fits just fine, so it seems silly to make the window larger;
there's just this little bug.

~~~
abecedarius
Thanks, Scott! As a quick patch I just broke the line of buttons in two. (I
didn't want to mess with the original code more than needed, but couldn't
resist adding the new buttons.)

------
timestretch
Way addictive:

Visual Migraine: [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,1,3,0,2,3,2,2,2...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,1,3,0,2,3,2,2,2,1,1,1,3,1,1,2,1,3,2,2,3,1,2,1,3,2,2,0,2,0,1,1,1,1,1,1)

Forest reclaims the city: [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,1,3,3,2,3,0,2,1...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,1,3,3,2,3,0,2,1,1,2,3,2,2,0,3,2,2,1,2,3,3,1,3,2,2,0,2,2,1,2,1,3,2,2,0)

Triangle Parallax 1: [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,0,2,3,2,1,3,1,1,2...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,0,2,3,2,1,3,1,1,2,3,1,1,0,1,2,3,2,1,2,2,3,2,1,2,2,2,0,3,1,1,0,1,0,1,2,2)
Triangle Parallax 2: [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,1,3,0,2,2,2,1,1...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,1,3,0,2,2,2,1,1,3,2,3,1,1,2,3,1,1,0,1,1,1,2,1,3,1,0,1,2,1,1,1,2,0,1,0)

Rain: [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,2,3,0,2,2,1,2,3...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,2,3,0,2,2,1,2,3,3,1,3,3,2,3,0,2,1,3,2,2,3,2,3,0,2,1,0,1,1,1,1,3,1,1,2)

Cross town traffic: [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,0,1,3,2,2,3,3,1,3...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,0,1,3,2,2,3,3,1,3,1,2,1,2,2,3,0,1,1,1,2,0,1,2,0,1,1,1,0,2,1,1,1,1,3,2,1)

Scene Carving: [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,2,3,3,1,2,2,1,2...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,2,3,3,1,2,2,1,2,0,2,0,1,1,3,0,2,1,0,2,3,2,1,0,3,1,1,3,2,1,3,1,2,2,1,1)

Fjords: [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,0,2,3,3,2,3,3,2,0...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,0,2,3,3,2,3,3,2,0,2,2,3,3,2,3,1,1,3,0,2,1,1,1,3,1,1,3,0,1,1,1,2,2,3,1,0)

Blowing snow: [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,2,1,0,2,2,2,1,3...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,2,1,0,2,2,2,1,3,2,2,0,1,2,0,2,1,0,0,2,0,1,2,2,3,2,2,0,2,1,0,1,1,1,1,1)

------
takeoutweight
This one tells a story in 3 acts: [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,5,0,4,0,2,1,0,3,2,3...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,5,0,4,0,2,1,0,3,2,3,2,3,3,2,3,1,2,4,0,2,2,3,0,1,3,2,2,1,1,4,0,0,4,0,3,3,0,2,4,1,1,2,2,1,3,0,0,4,3,1,4,0,3,4,1,3,2,2,2,2,2)

------
tectonic
Watch this one on very fast: [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#2,10,0,8,3,1,8,2,0,3,...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#2,10,0,8,3,1,8,2,0,3,2,1,1,3,0,1,3,1,3,0,0,3,0,1,9,0,0,6,1,1,7,3,1,2,3,1,8,3,1,6,2,0,1,2,0,3,2,1,2,2,1,1,1,1,4,0,1,4,3,1,7,3)

Cool!

------
d4mi3n
Here's a fun one, reminds me of some abstract art I've seen:
[http://www.wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,1,0,0,2,3,2...](http://www.wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,1,0,0,2,3,2,1,0,3,1,3,3,2,3,3,2,3,0,1,3,0,1,0,0,1,3,0,1,0,3,1,2,0,2,0)

------
bpd1069
here's my contribution: the machine

[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,4,2,1,2,1,1,1,2,3,3...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,4,2,1,2,1,1,1,2,3,3,3,2,3,0,1,2,0,1,0,3,1,3,2,2,1,0,3,3,3,2,0,0,1,1,3,3,1,0,2,0,2,2,3,3,3,1,2,2,3)

~~~
croikle
Interestingly, that's quite similar to cookingrobot's.

[ <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5709406> ]

------
DoubleCluster
Windswept: [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#5,3,1,2,0,0,1,0,2,1,2...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#5,3,1,2,0,0,1,0,2,1,2,2,2,1,2,1,3,1,1,0,1,1,2,3,2,0,4,2,2,1,2,3,2,1,3,4,1,2,2,2,0,3,1,0,2,1,1)

~~~
DoubleCluster
The ascension of the lines: [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#10,3,0,1,2,7,2,3,3,2,...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#10,3,0,1,2,7,2,3,3,2,1,8,2,1,1,2,0,0,2,0,4,2,2,8,1,0,2,1,1,9,2,0,7,2,2,6,2,3,7,2,0,1,1,2,6,2,1,8,1,3,8,1,1,5,1,2,0,2,3,6,2,3,3,2,2,0,2,1,0,2,3,5,2,3,0,1,3,9,2,2,6,2,1,1,1,3,4,1,0,2,2,3)

Wavy lines slowly move upwards, some disappear over time.

------
wbhart
What would happen if these were constrained to run inside irregularly shaped
"skins" and bred for "fitness" against some criteria. For example, take a look
at Marsaglia's die hard tests for statistical randomness. Any machine that
terminates would have a very low random coefficient, and any that turns to
noise would have a very high random coefficient. Similarly, ones that repeat
quickly could also be selected against. All that remains is to restrict the
number of critters, as specified by the number of "skins" and "breed" new
critters from old ones which were successful (with a "pleasing" statistical
randomness coefficient).

------
bicknellr
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#5,3,4,2,0,2,1,1,2,2,0...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#5,3,4,2,0,2,1,1,2,2,0,1,1,1,3,2,0,2,1,3,3,1,0,0,2,1,2,2,2,0,1,2,2,1,2,4,2,3,4,2,0,4,1,2,0,2,1)

------
dudus
Fractal [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,1,2,1,1,3,3,1,3...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,1,2,1,1,3,3,1,3,3,1,1,2,2,1,0,1,0,1,2,3,2,1,2,2,2,3,3,1,0,3,2,2,0,1,3)

------
oakwhiz
Swarms of bees?

[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,2,0,1,1,2,1,1,2...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,2,0,1,1,2,1,1,2,0,2,1,1,1,3,2,1,0,3,2,3,1,2,1,2,1,0,0,1,1,2,1,1,3,2,0)

------
dEnigma
This one looks kinda cool:

[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,0,1,2,0,2,0,3,2,0...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,0,1,2,0,2,0,3,2,0,1,1,3,2,1,3,0,2,1,3,1,0,3,2,2,2,2,3,2,1,1,3,1,1,0,2,1)

Edit: This one takes very long and looks somewhat like rain in the end:

[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,1,2,1,0,1,2,0,2,3...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,1,2,1,0,1,2,0,2,3,2,2,0,2,2,1,2,1,3,3,1,1,3,2,2,2,1,0,2,2,0,1,1,2,2,1,2)

------
sp332
Watch this one fairly slow. [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,2,2,0,2,3,1,2,3...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,2,2,0,2,3,1,2,3,0,2,2,1,2,2,0,1,0,2,1,2,2,1,0,3,1,3,0,1,3,0,2,2,3,2,2)
I like it because it seems to behave pretty well at first and decays only
gradually.

------
eleventigers
Another experiment similar to this, but uses Biham–Middleton–Levine traffic
model:
[http://htmlpreview.github.io/?http://github.com/MaciekBaron/...](http://htmlpreview.github.io/?http://github.com/MaciekBaron/BMLTrafficJS/blob/master/index.html#?s=Javascript&d=44&r=3981204071203)

------
BasDirks
This one stops after a pretty long time (put it on Fastest).

[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#5,3,4,1,3,2,1,2,4,2,3...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#5,3,4,1,3,2,1,2,4,2,3,2,2,0,4,2,3,4,1,2,1,2,0,0,2,3,1,2,3,4,1,0,4,1,2,4,2,1,3,2,2,3,2,1,1,1,3)

How usual is this?

------
gwillen
This one is _counting_ to an incredibly large number -- slow it all the way
down and watch what it's doing:

[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#2,3,1,1,2,1,1,0,0,1,0...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#2,3,1,1,2,1,1,0,0,1,0,1,2,3,1,1,1,0,2,2)

------
dbowring
My favorite so far - there's something chemical about it:
[http://www.wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#2,5,0,4,0,0,3,1,1...](http://www.wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#2,5,0,4,0,0,3,1,1,2,2,1,3,3,0,2,3,0,4,2,0,3,1,0,1,2,0,1,1,0,2,1)

------
robert00700
I wonder if one could construct a metric for how 'interesting' a drawing is-
then throw it at a genetic algorithm? I'm guessing most likely the system is
inherently unstable, so two 'interesting' parents don't necessarily create
'interesting' offspring

~~~
tachyonbeam
You don't have to use crossover, you can just make small mutations. That's
much more likely to result in interesting offspring.

------
jan42
Slowing down: [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,4,0,1,3,0,1,3,0,3,0...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,4,0,1,3,0,1,3,0,3,0,3,2,1,1,2,0,1,1,3,3,2,2,0,3,0,3,2,3,3,2,0,2,3,3,0,1,2,3,3,3,0,2,1,2,2,3,1,1,2)

------
anthay
Flying over a strange landscape [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,1,2,1,1,1,0,2,1,2...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,1,2,1,1,1,0,2,1,2,0,1,2,1,1,0,3,1,1,2,2,3,3,2,1,3,2,2,0,1,1,2,2,3,1,1,2)

------
zdw
These really remind me of the old Core War game, where to competitive programs
would try to annihilate each other:

<http://www.corewars.org>

It was played on a grid as well, and frequently made patterns similar to
these.

------
mutagen
Cellular autonomon-ish [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,1,2,3,1,1,0,3,1,2...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,1,2,3,1,1,0,3,1,2,3,2,1,1,2,0,2,2,0,3,2,3,1,2,2,3,2,3,2,1,1,3,2,2,1,1,1)

------
lancedouglas
I call this one DoS attack:

[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,1,0,2,2,0,3,2,0...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,1,0,2,2,0,3,2,0,1,2,0,1,1,2,2,1,3,0,2,1,2,1,3,2,1,3,0,1,0,2,2,3,2,2,3)

------
notlisted
Wheeeeee! [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,0,2,1,3,2,1,0,2,0...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,0,2,1,3,2,1,0,2,0,1,1,0,2,2,3,3,2,3,1,2,3,1,2,0,3,1,0,2,2,0,2,1,2,1,1,1)

------
tshadwell
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,1,0,1,1,3,1,2,3...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,1,0,1,1,3,1,2,3,2,2,0,1,2,2,3,2,3,0,1,3,1,2,2,1,1,3,0,1,1,2,1,2,1,2,3)

------
hfern
Triangle start:

[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,1,2,0,1,1,2,1,3...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,1,2,0,1,1,2,1,3,2,1,3,3,2,2,2,2,2,2,2,2,2,1,3,1,1,3,2,2,2,3,1,1,3,2,0)

------
porges
Xor waves (this has 2 distinct 'phases' before setting down into a nice static
pattern): [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,3,2,1,3,0,2,0,0,2,3...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,3,2,1,3,0,2,0,0,2,3,1,2,0,2,1,0,0,2,3,2,1,1,2,2,0,1,1,1)

Escher's hourglass: [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#5,3,3,1,3,0,1,2,1,2,0...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#5,3,3,1,3,0,1,2,1,2,0,3,2,3,0,1,2,3,1,0,2,1,3,0,2,2,4,1,1,1,1,1,1,2,0,0,2,3,0,1,3,2,2,1,2,1,1)

Zigzags (devolves): [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#5,4,3,3,0,3,1,2,1,1,1...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#5,4,3,3,0,3,1,2,1,1,1,4,3,3,1,1,1,3,3,2,2,1,0,3,3,2,0,2,2,1,1,1,2,1,1,3,1,1,1,2,3,0,2,1,3,3,0,3,1,1,3,2,3,3,1,1,0,3,2,2,1,3)

A big static one: Construction line: [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#212,2,13,1,2,207,1,0,...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#212,2,13,1,2,207,1,0,80,1,1,16,1,2,161,1,2,109,1,1,103,1,0,42,1,1,196,1,3,73,1,1,182,1,1,16,1,3,43,1,2,193,1,2,70,1,1,53,1,1,19,1,2,137,1,0,101,1,0,166,1,3,66,1,2,187,1,3,66,1,1,16,1,0,5,1,3,133,1,3,68,1,1,183,1,0,160,1,1,39,1,2,49,1,0,51,1,1,185,1,2,23,1,1,32,1,0,68,1,0,55,1,3,92,1,1,129,1,1,138,1,3,109,1,1,82,1,2,171,1,1,209,1,3,68,1,0,106,1,1,54,1,0,94,1,0,171,1,0,152,1,1,74,1,0,54,1,3,56,1,2,67,1,2,188,1,1,135,1,1,75,1,0,111,1,3,57,1,3,192,1,3,194,1,3,105,1,2,172,1,2,20,1,2,74,1,3,16,1,2,113,1,3,58,1,3,70,1,3,20,1,0,41,1,3,122,1,3,160,1,0,139,1,0,174,1,1,110,1,2,97,1,3,23,1,1,48,1,0,98,1,1,49,1,2,78,1,3,26,1,0,30,1,0,30,1,0,45,1,1,84,1,1,91,1,2,157,1,2,116,1,1,112,1,0,159,1,1,49,1,2,207,1,1,131,1,1,182,1,1,108,1,3,140,1,0,66,1,3,195,1,0,180,1,2,74,1,1,210,1,0,208,1,3,56,1,2,8,1,0,19,1,1,164,1,2,196,1,3,198,1,2,211,1,1,155,1,2,131,1,3,36,1,2,182,1,2,180,1,3,123,1,1,96,1,1,141,1,2,192,1,2,149,1,3,81,1,3,74,1,1,137,1,1,46,1,3,200,1,3,194,1,3,9,1,3,74,1,1,2,1,0,73,1,1,203,1,0,191,1,3,19,1,3,53,1,1,83,1,0,111,1,1,74,1,2,118,1,3,8,1,2,191,1,1,11,1,3,175,1,2,48,1,0,45,1,2,24,1,1,162,1,0,25,1,2,13,1,0,118,1,2,62,1,0,60,1,3,52,1,3,1,1,1,170,1,2,150,1,0,133,1,3,200,1,0,102,1,2,1,1,0,127,1,2,123,1,0,28,1,1,71,1,3,117,1,3,6,1,1,144,1,3,49,1,1,131,1,3,92,1,1,68,1,1,109,1,3,188,1,0,4,1,1,141,1,0,89,1,3,66,1,2,162,1,2,60,1,0,36,1,0,139,1,2,175,1,3,7,1,3,157,1,3,39,1,1,113,1,2,3,1,2,2,1,0,100,1,1,45,1,3,137,1,3,123,1,0,70,1,2,198,1,1,9,1,2,25,1,1,8,1,3,86,1,3,181,1,0,1,1,0,179,1,1,45,1,2,43,1,3,101,1,3,184,1,0,62,1,2,6,1,3,2,1,0,124,1,2,105,1,0,141,1,2,99,1,2,72,1,1,139,1,0,96,1,3,187,1,0,194,1,2,166,1,3,68,1,1,155,1,2,71,1,1,14,1,1,189,1,2,35,1,3,191,1,2,200,1,1,172,1,2,207,1,3,57,1,1,167,1,1,209,1,2,112,1,3,16,1,0,184,1,3,137,1,1,144,1,1,145,1,0,154,1,2,111,1,0,130,1,0,153,1,0,35,1,0,72,1,2,135,1,0,101,1,2,79,1,0,101,1,2,24,1,3,15,1,0,5,1,1,111,1,3,21,1,2,53,1,1,185,1,2,173,1,0,133,1,2,172,1,0,119,1,1,62,1,0,126,1,0,72,1,2,99,1,1,83,1,3,189,1,3,81,1,3,110,1,2,6,1,2,49,1,0,148,1,2,208,1,0,115,1,1,65,1,3,138,1,3,26,1,1,178,1,3,92,1,3,166,1,3,150,1,1,10,1,0,137,1,3,165,1,3,62,1,0,76,1,3,70,1,2,133,1,2,2,1,0,128,1,0,133,1,0,208,1,3,76,1,2,178,1,1,98,1,2,53,1,0,98,1,2,62,1,1,43,1,3,165,1,1,127,1,1,43,1,3,131,1,1,72,1,3,19,1,0,114,1,0,75,1,2,110,1,2,160,1,0,24,1,3,173,1,1,31,1,1,111,1,0,61,1,2,200,1,3,182,1,0,131,1,1,140,1,2,171,1,2,179,1,0,93,1,1,8,1,2,197,1,1,187,1,1,139,1,3,106,1,3,147,1,3,164,1,2,110,1,1,99,1,0,147,1,3,61,1,2,137,1,1,57,1,3,103,1,0,9,1,2,15,1,3,115,1,2,167,1,0,108,1,3,5,1,2,148,1,2,104,1,2,152,1,0,104,1,0,200,1,2,170,1,2,150,1,2,32,1,1,171,1,0,134,1,1,4,1,3,81,1,3,11,1,0,164,1,0,149,1,0,111,1,2,30,1,3,155,1,1,204,1,1,84,1,3,167,1,1,105,1,0,10,1,0,109,1,3,111,1,1,10,1,1,156,1,0,163,1,1,44,1,0,65,1,3,95,1,2,93,1,0,185,1,0,8,1,2,108,1,1,211,1,2,173,1,1,40,1,2,133,1,3,59,1,1,77,1,1,127,1,1,18,1,1,135,1,3,81,1,3,207,1,0,113,1,1,196,1,1,132,1,0,32,1,1,96,1,0,84,1,1,152,1,0,146,1,0,93,1,3,154,1,1,50,1,3,162,1,2,78,1,3,23,1,3,64,1,3,27,1,2,51,1,0,40,1,1,116,1,0,190,1,2,94,1,1,87,1,3,98,1,1,59,1,0,205,1,2,197,1,2,94,1,0,62,1,2,165,1,3,59,1,1,84,1,0,121,1,1,30,1,0,136,1,2,144,1,0,138,1,0,108,1,3,141,1,1,32,1,1,35,1,0)

Mostly static: scales: [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,1,2,1,2,1,3,1,1,1...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,1,2,1,2,1,3,1,1,1,2,2,3,2,1,3,2,2,0,3,2,1,0,1,3,0,1,0,1,1,2,3,2,1,1,2,2)

~~~
j2kun
How does anyone find these. I keep hitting "random" with various choices of
states and colors and I get either white noise or an epileptic seizure.

~~~
porges
Too many of either is unlikely to generate anything interesting, stick to very
small numbers.

------
sp332
The "Fork me on Github" banner overlaps the controls invisibly. With a narrow-
ish window, I can't click the "num symbols" box, or half the "restart" button
or most of the "pause" button.

~~~
SilasX
I don't like that banner. It uses "forking" in a sexual manner.

------
tanvach
Static Sierpinski triangle

[http://www.wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#2,3,1,2,0,1,2,0,0...](http://www.wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#2,3,1,2,0,1,2,0,0,1,0,1,1,2,1,2,2,0,1,0)

~~~
brokencube
Another version of this: [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#2,4,0,1,1,0,3,0,1,1,1...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#2,4,0,1,1,0,3,0,1,1,1,0,3,3,1,3,3,1,2,2,0,3,3,1,3,1)

------
thejsjunky
There's also Turing Tunes, based on the same idea:
<http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-Tunes/>

~~~
azar1
Auto-IDM

------
quux
Damn, I found one that made sierpinski triangles early on and didn't realize
how rare those would turn out to be, haven't seen another one since.

~~~
asveikau
I had the same experience. Not sure how they generate them but perhaps not as
random as one would think?

------
makeramen
this diagonal line repeats a few times and just "breaks" after a point.

[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,2,2,1,1,3,0,2,2...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,2,2,1,1,3,0,2,2,3,1,2,2,1,1,1,1,3,0,2,3,0,1,1,2,1,3,2,1,0,1,1,1,0,1,2)

I thought it was a bug at first, but it actually does it every time (speed up
if you're impatient)

~~~
abecedarius
If you slow it way down after it 'freezes' you can get an idea how it's caught
in a loop. (I wonder how many people have noticed you can slow it way down to
see the head move.)

------
BasDirks
fascinating flows: [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#5,3,1,2,2,1,2,3,0,1,0...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#5,3,1,2,2,1,2,3,0,1,0,2,2,1,0,2,0,2,2,0,4,2,3,4,1,1,3,1,1,0,1,2,3,2,1,2,2,0,4,1,0,4,1,1,4,2,3)

------
isaacb
This one is probably my favorite so far: [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#7,5,2,2,2,3,2,0,5,3,0...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#7,5,2,2,2,3,2,0,5,3,0,0,1,0,1,3,1,6,1,2,5,3,1,1,2,1,5,4,0,5,3,3,3,1,2,2,2,1,3,1,3,2,1,0,4,1,1,6,1,0,0,2,0,6,3,2,3,1,2,5,1,3,1,3,2,5,4,1,6,3,3,2,3,2,4,3,0,6,4,0,2,1,1,4,3,1,6,2,1,0,3,3,6,3,3,3,3,1,1,4,1,3,1,0,0,3,2)

Ends up looking like rain or an old filmreel: [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#7,3,5,1,3,4,2,1,1,2,3...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#7,3,5,1,3,4,2,1,1,2,3,4,1,0,1,2,0,1,2,0,6,1,0,0,2,3,2,2,2,6,2,3,0,2,2,6,1,1,6,2,3,6,2,3,4,1,2,4,1,3,1,2,0,1,2,0,5,1,3,4,1,3,3,2,2)

Still noise, but looks like sand, maybe, or grass waving in the wind:
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#7,3,4,1,2,2,2,3,2,2,1...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#7,3,4,1,2,2,2,3,2,2,1,5,2,3,0,1,2,3,2,3,5,1,3,4,1,3,3,1,3,4,1,3,0,1,0,5,2,1,0,1,1,1,2,3,0,1,1,4,2,0,4,1,1,4,2,2,1,2,2,1,1,2,4,1,1)

Wait no, this is my favorite so far: [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#7,3,2,1,0,6,1,0,2,1,0...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#7,3,2,1,0,6,1,0,2,1,0,2,1,0,0,1,0,1,1,1,0,1,1,1,1,1,6,2,2,1,2,1,4,2,3,1,1,2,4,2,1,5,1,3,5,2,2,3,2,1,5,1,0,5,2,1,1,1,0,4,1,0,3,2,2)

More sand: [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#7,3,0,1,1,0,1,2,5,2,3...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#7,3,0,1,1,0,1,2,5,2,3,6,2,1,5,1,1,4,1,3,1,2,0,1,1,2,2,1,3,0,2,1,6,2,2,4,2,2,6,1,2,4,2,0,1,2,1,2,1,0,3,2,2,4,1,0,2,2,1,4,1,3,2,2,0)

Proper rain: [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#7,3,4,1,0,4,2,3,4,1,0...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#7,3,4,1,0,4,2,3,4,1,0,1,1,1,0,1,2,4,2,1,0,1,3,3,1,2,0,2,2,2,2,2,2,2,0,2,1,3,4,1,2,5,2,0,0,1,3,5,1,3,4,2,0,2,2,2,4,1,2,0,1,1,3,1,2)

Moving line: [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#7,3,0,2,3,0,1,1,2,2,1...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#7,3,0,2,3,0,1,1,2,2,1,0,1,1,5,1,3,4,2,3,6,2,2,6,2,0,5,2,1,6,1,3,1,1,0,1,2,0,0,1,0,0,2,2,1,1,3,2,2,3,4,2,1,4,1,2,1,2,0,1,1,2,0,1,1)

Something about this is cool: [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#7,3,5,2,0,2,1,1,3,2,2...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#7,3,5,2,0,2,1,1,3,2,2,5,2,1,2,1,1,4,2,1,2,1,1,1,1,0,6,1,1,1,1,2,2,2,3,5,1,1,1,1,3,4,2,3,1,1,1,3,2,3,2,2,0,2,1,0,3,1,1,1,1,3,3,2,1)

Proper grass waving in the wind (wait for it): [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#7,3,1,2,2,3,2,2,0,2,1...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#7,3,1,2,2,3,2,2,0,2,1,3,1,1,0,1,3,0,2,0,5,2,2,0,1,0,2,1,1,2,2,2,3,2,0,3,1,2,5,2,0,6,1,1,4,2,1,0,2,2,3,2,2,4,1,3,4,2,2,0,2,0,5,1,1)

------
BasDirks
~ ~ [1] turing 1,132-132 All \-- INSERT -- [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#5,3,1,2,2,1,2,3,0,1,0...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#5,3,1,2,2,1,2,3,0,1,0,2,2,1,0,2,0,2,2,0,4,2,3,4,1,1,3,1,1,0,1,2,3,2,1,2,2,0,4,1,0,4,1,1,4,2,3)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#5,3,4,1,1,4,1,2,2,1,1...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#5,3,4,1,1,4,1,2,2,1,1,2,2,2,1,2,1,3,1,1,4,2,3,3,2,2,2,2,0,3,2,1,3,2,3,0,1,1,0,1,3,2,2,0,4,2,1)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#5,3,4,1,1,0,2,3,4,1,0...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#5,3,4,1,1,0,2,3,4,1,0,3,2,2,4,1,1,1,2,1,3,1,2,0,2,1,0,1,1,1,1,0,0,1,2,4,1,1,4,2,1,0,2,2,0,1,3)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#5,3,4,1,0,0,2,3,3,2,0...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#5,3,4,1,0,0,2,3,3,2,0,4,2,0,2,1,0,4,1,1,2,2,1,4,2,1,4,1,1,2,1,3,0,2,3,1,1,1,4,2,0,4,2,3,4,1,3)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#5,3,1,2,1,0,1,2,4,1,1...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#5,3,1,2,1,0,1,2,4,1,1,0,1,1,4,1,3,0,2,2,3,1,0,3,2,0,1,1,0,0,1,0,2,2,0,4,1,3,0,1,0,1,1,1,4,2,3)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#5,3,4,1,3,0,2,2,4,1,1...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#5,3,4,1,3,0,2,2,4,1,1,3,2,0,1,2,2,4,1,1,1,2,3,3,2,3,2,1,2,4,2,3,1,1,3,0,2,0,0,1,2,2,2,0,1,1,2)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#5,3,4,2,1,2,2,1,4,1,1...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#5,3,4,2,1,2,2,1,4,1,1,0,2,3,1,2,3,1,2,1,1,1,2,1,2,1,0,1,2,1,1,1,4,2,0,0,1,3,2,1,3,1,2,1,4,1,0)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#5,3,2,1,2,1,1,2,3,1,0...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#5,3,2,1,2,1,1,2,3,1,0,3,2,0,3,1,2,2,1,0,4,1,0,3,2,3,3,1,2,2,1,1,4,1,3,1,2,0,4,1,0,4,2,3,2,2,2)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#5,3,1,1,0,3,2,1,2,1,2...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#5,3,1,1,0,3,2,1,2,1,2,4,1,1,3,1,2,1,2,3,1,1,2,1,2,1,1,2,2,4,2,0,0,2,0,2,1,3,2,2,2,1,1,1,0,1,2)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#5,3,1,2,0,1,1,2,1,1,0...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#5,3,1,2,0,1,1,2,1,1,0,3,1,3,0,2,2,2,1,1,2,2,0,4,1,1,2,1,0,2,2,2,3,2,3,2,2,3,3,2,2,4,1,3,1,2,0)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#5,3,0,2,1,0,1,1,3,2,0...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#5,3,0,2,1,0,1,1,3,2,0,1,1,1,1,2,2,4,1,1,4,1,1,0,2,3,1,2,2,0,2,1,4,1,2,3,1,2,0,2,0,2,2,2,3,1,3)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#5,3,3,2,1,3,2,0,4,1,1...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#5,3,3,2,1,3,2,0,4,1,1,4,2,1,1,2,0,0,1,2,2,2,1,3,1,1,0,1,0,2,2,3,2,2,1,2,2,0,1,2,0,1,1,2,0,1,3http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#5,3,4,2,3,4,2,0,1,2,1,3,1,2,1,2,1,4,1,1,4,1,0,3,2,0,2,1,2,0,1,1,3,1,0,0,1,0,2,1,0,2,1,1,0,1,3)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#5,3,3,2,1,0,1,1,4,1,1...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#5,3,3,2,1,0,1,1,4,1,1,4,2,2,1,1,1,0,1,0,4,1,3,1,2,2,0,2,2,3,2,1,4,1,0,1,1,1,2,1,2,3,1,2,0,2,0)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#5,3,2,2,2,2,2,3,4,1,3...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#5,3,2,2,2,2,2,3,4,1,3,3,1,3,0,1,2,2,1,2,4,1,1,0,2,3,1,2,3,3,2,2,0,2,2,2,2,1,4,2,3,4,1,1,3,2,2)

------
Twisol
Here are some of my favorites. One of them (Counter) behaves strangely. It
doesn't appear to be stable, but it takes a long, long time to change
appreciably. Another one (Sewing Machine) seems semi-stable in that it seems
to settle around the same kind of almost-but-not-quite-chaotic pattern.

Warpspeed [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#2,11,1,5,1,0,1,1,1,5,...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#2,11,1,5,1,0,1,1,1,5,0,0,7,2,1,7,3,1,7,3,0,9,2,0,4,2,0,7,1,1,7,2,1,7,1,0,3,1,1,6,2,0,4,3,0,7,0,1,2,0,1,2,2,0,8,3,0,10,1,0,1,2,0,3,1,0,2,1)

City Corner [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#2,11,1,10,0,1,5,2,0,8...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#2,11,1,10,0,1,5,2,0,8,0,1,6,2,1,10,2,1,9,1,1,10,0,1,7,2,0,6,2,1,9,3,0,5,1,1,2,0,1,3,1,0,3,1,1,3,0,1,2,2,1,5,0,0,7,0,1,9,3,1,8,1,0,5,1,0,2,3)

Coloring Inside the Lines [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#2,11,0,10,2,0,4,3,0,2...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#2,11,0,10,2,0,4,3,0,2,0,1,5,2,0,1,3,1,9,2,1,9,0,1,9,1,1,3,3,1,6,2,0,10,3,1,5,0,1,7,2,0,3,0,1,8,1,1,9,0,1,1,3,1,2,1,1,7,2,0,10,2,1,2,2,1,2,3)

Sewing Machine [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#2,11,1,7,3,0,2,0,0,3,...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#2,11,1,7,3,0,2,0,0,3,3,1,9,0,1,5,2,1,9,1,0,6,1,1,8,3,0,3,0,0,9,1,1,1,1,1,8,2,1,6,3,1,5,1,0,7,3,1,6,3,0,3,0,1,4,1,1,6,0,1,9,0,0,2,1,0,9,0)
Seems semi-stable?

Folding Paper Trick [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#2,11,1,4,1,0,5,3,0,10...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#2,11,1,4,1,0,5,3,0,10,2,1,9,3,1,6,2,1,8,3,0,4,3,1,4,0,1,2,0,1,2,0,0,6,0,1,3,1,0,6,1,0,6,0,1,6,3,0,5,1,1,6,3,1,10,1,0,6,2,1,2,3,1,7,0,0,5,2)

Stable [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#5,3,3,1,0,3,1,0,3,1,0...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#5,3,3,1,0,3,1,0,3,1,0,3,2,3,3,1,3,3,1,0,2,1,2,0,2,2,0,2,2,3,1,2,3,1,3,4,2,2,2,1,0,4,2,0,0,2,3)

Counter: [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#5,3,1,1,0,3,1,3,2,1,2...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#5,3,1,1,0,3,1,3,2,1,2,1,1,1,1,1,1,0,2,3,0,1,2,2,1,2,0,2,0,0,1,0,4,1,3,4,2,1,0,2,0,2,1,2,2,1,0)
This one seems to behave like some kind of adder. Even at the highest speed
setting it takes a long time to see much change, but the black lines seem to
grow and move similar to how a binary adder operates.

Spilled Drink [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#13,21,10,11,1,0,7,0,4...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#13,21,10,11,1,0,7,0,4,17,3,7,16,0,11,4,1,9,3,1,7,17,3,1,7,3,11,11,1,1,11,1,8,10,0,1,8,1,1,10,2,3,8,2,0,19,2,2,15,3,8,18,0,10,17,3,11,17,2,0,1,3,4,9,3,2,1,1,10,16,3,5,4,1,5,2,1,10,10,3,1,16,3,0,18,2,7,15,0,6,15,0,10,20,2,9,14,2,11,1,1,3,10,2,9,8,3,3,5,2,3,19,2,7,15,0,8,20,1,0,15,0,7,16,0,12,12,0,0,14,0,12,5,3,5,18,1,7,5,1,3,4,2,0,17,1,6,1,1,4,7,2,3,11,2,4,11,3,6,14,2,12,9,3,11,1,2,1,16,1,3,10,1,4,17,3,9,6,3,6,15,0,11,10,1,4,15,2,12,7,2,11,6,1,7,15,1,9,11,1,1,1,3,2,4,0,4,6,2,0,1,2,5,3,2,5,15,0,5,12,0,7,19,1,6,5,0,6,5,0,0,15,1,4,2,0,0,17,2,3,20,1,0,18,1,12,12,2,7,6,0,5,19,3,6,12,1,8,20,3,1,9,1,1,15,1,6,19,0,11,3,0,2,6,2,10,20,3,1,16,1,2,10,3,2,14,0,4,2,3,3,18,3,1,5,2,6,19,3,0,13,2,7,8,2,10,4,0,6,7,1,4,12,2,7,20,1,7,11,3,1,14,0,1,15,1,11,19,2,8,20,0,3,17,2,7,14,3,12,14,1,2,2,0,2,15,1,3,19,0,9,17,2,5,8,2,7,15,2,1,8,0,9,15,3,8,14,0,6,20,0,4,8,3,6,5,0,3,1,2,12,6,3,4,16,0,7,2,0,12,13,1,9,16,1,11,10,2,2,5,0,9,8,3,7,2,0,11,9,0,3,15,1,0,3,2,11,17,0,1,9,2,5,5,0,1,3,0,7,14,0,6,1,0,5,1,2,11,18,1,3,20,2,10,14,0,12,2,1,5,19,3,10,7,2,11,11,2,9,12,0,9,11,3,3,6,1,12,15,0,10,4,3,6,4,1,5,6,2,2,7,2,9,6,0,11,5,0,0,9,2,2,16,3,8,5,2,5,8,1,10,18,2,3,17,3,12,9,1,12,7,0,4,8,2,5,11,2,9,11,2,10,7,2,11,5,2,9,5,2,10,3,1,9,2,2,10,10,1,7,17,0,8,16,1,8,14,1,9,14,3,6,11,1,2,19,1,6,13,2,2,12,0,8,10,1,10,6,3,6,7,1,3,4,2,6,6,2,12,13,2,1,14,3,10,15,0,0,7,1,9,12,3,6,9,3,11,1,3,5,5,0,7,3,2,4,10,0,2,2,0,9,9,0,5,2,0,9,15,3,9,9,0,6,9,1,9,15,2,7,6,0,10,4,3,6,13,0,6,7,3,7,17,2,12,11,2,1,10,2,0,4,0,12,12,0,11,8,2,2,11,0,7,2,0,5,4,2,9,16,0,8,2,3,7,11,1,2,7,3,3,2,2,3,20,0,4,20,0,7,10,1,6,5,3,12,13,1,0,14,3,1,7,0,5,8,1,11,7,3,6,13,3,3,7,0,7,10,3,1,2,0,7,4,2,1,1,2,3,11,3,4,6,3,7,1,0,3,20,0,7,4,3,5,7,0,10,8,2,4,20,2,7,11,2,9,8,1,10,2,0,12,8,1,0,20,1,12,15,3,8,3,3,4,6,0,9,15,0,5,4,0,6,11,2,12,7,0,4,8,3,5,11,1,5,19,3,11,5,1,5,2,2,1,20,0,3,20,1,2,10,3,3,4,2,7,11,2,11,17,3)

Donkey Kong [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#13,21,0,17,3,11,4,0,0...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#13,21,0,17,3,11,4,0,0,12,0,10,5,3,11,17,2,11,14,2,4,20,3,12,2,2,1,13,3,5,14,1,5,12,0,10,16,0,3,3,3,8,4,3,2,13,2,10,11,2,0,19,2,10,3,3,5,4,0,6,19,3,8,10,2,1,20,0,10,15,2,11,18,1,8,18,3,5,7,2,3,9,0,2,13,3,6,12,2,9,13,1,6,15,1,11,18,2,12,5,3,8,16,0,1,2,2,8,18,2,12,13,0,10,10,0,9,5,2,10,8,1,10,1,3,5,17,1,1,15,2,9,12,1,5,7,0,9,16,3,12,11,1,10,4,1,0,19,2,12,16,3,2,20,0,4,13,2,12,18,1,7,12,1,7,11,3,12,3,0,1,1,3,1,4,1,1,17,2,6,20,0,4,4,1,12,18,1,12,10,3,11,12,0,12,12,2,6,11,3,4,1,0,7,4,3,0,1,1,8,16,2,6,19,2,9,6,0,6,10,3,2,2,0,1,7,0,0,15,2,1,5,0,6,6,0,9,19,3,9,5,0,0,9,1,8,17,1,0,11,2,7,3,1,1,18,2,1,17,0,9,17,3,2,11,1,1,6,1,10,8,3,8,10,0,0,6,0,6,9,1,8,1,3,5,12,3,6,3,2,9,4,2,10,9,1,8,12,2,12,12,0,7,19,2,11,9,1,12,20,0,7,18,2,10,8,2,11,8,2,1,7,1,9,3,0,3,2,3,4,12,2,3,14,2,4,7,3,3,19,2,5,18,2,2,16,2,9,19,1,0,7,2,7,20,1,9,9,2,1,7,0,3,9,2,10,11,2,2,15,2,2,9,3,8,8,1,6,19,2,9,20,2,1,5,0,8,17,3,4,5,0,10,9,3,10,10,0,11,2,0,8,10,0,7,20,2,0,9,3,8,19,3,10,8,1,9,16,0,1,11,0,10,7,0,10,20,0,11,6,3,8,12,1,6,7,1,7,2,2,0,10,1,4,17,0,2,9,1,5,8,3,8,14,2,7,11,3,9,20,1,0,1,0,2,17,1,4,11,3,4,13,0,4,3,2,1,17,0,12,17,0,4,6,3,9,14,2,7,7,1,2,7,3,2,17,2,11,18,3,8,13,0,8,3,3,0,20,0,4,1,0,2,7,3,11,20,2,4,14,2,9,10,3,10,14,3,6,20,0,11,4,2,2,4,0,3,6,0,11,16,1,2,9,0,12,19,3,8,4,3,2,2,0,6,14,3,4,17,2,10,16,0,4,14,3,11,5,3,6,17,1,2,19,0,8,3,0,1,13,1,11,11,3,6,12,1,0,12,2,5,8,3,9,9,2,12,12,1,9,20,2,10,1,2,5,3,3,10,1,1,12,11,2,8,10,2,4,1,0,0,2,1,5,3,0,10,7,0,7,19,0,10,12,3,11,11,3,5,11,2,2,2,2,2,15,1,6,8,0,5,18,3,10,11,0,5,3,2,6,16,3,6,20,3,10,5,1,9,10,1,10,18,1,7,20,2,11,16,3,2,16,0,10,6,2,10,11,1,3,1,2,3,18,1,7,11,2,3,2,3,8,8,0,11,20,1,8,19,1,10,11,1,2,13,0,11,7,3,9,14,2,1,5,0,8,16,0,11,3,0,8,8,1,0,14,2,7,18,0,9,12,0,5,2,3,11,19,3,0,20,3,1,4,1,6,12,0,2,12,0,8,5,2,1,17,2,7,20,2,1,20,3,6,11,0,1,17,0,3,17,3,6,2,3,3,19,0,1,19,3,5,12,2,11,2,0,7,10,3,10,9,2,12,11,2,9,15,0,5,9,2,12,9,3,7,16,2,3,16,2)

------
dezinelife
Very good idea!

